# Binding Problems (Nitro Zero)



## Pricey (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi Everyone

I'm really struggling to get my Nitro Zero Bindings centred on my Bataleon Goliath 164W. My bindings are L size and the boots I use are Northwave Decade size 12US. I currently have it down to 35mm on the front and 20mm on the back. Basically I've tried all the suggestions on here. The only thing left I can think to do is to remove the heel cup and drill some wholes so it sticks further out. Although thiss will stop my highback being coming into contact with it and I probably won't be any better off. 

I've attached some pictures.

Thanks for your help in advance!

Pricey


----------



## Pricey (Feb 20, 2019)

It appears as a newbie I can't post url links or pictures of the issue.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Use an image hosting site and then use the URL from that in the 'insert image' function. 

Are you saying your boots are overhanging much more on the toeside than the heelside once you've fully extended the heelcup? Have you also used the disk the push the binding further toward the heelside?


----------



## Pricey (Feb 20, 2019)

Because I only have 3 posts it won't allow me to post images. (_*Edit - My mistake see post below)*_
The heel cup is at max extension (without drilling holes in the alloy) and the disc insert is a minidisc so it won't reach across to the other holes the other way round. So no play rail to rail.


----------



## Pricey (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Pricey (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes so my toe hang is twice that of my heel hang.
If the union 4x4 minidisc converter is the same size as the nitro mini disc then I may buy it and see if that has the desired effect.


----------



## Pricey (Feb 20, 2019)

OK so the Union minidiscs arrived and they have worked to a certain extent. I have been able to get 3 screws in as you can see in the picture. Will this be OK? Or should I drill a fourth between the 2 that are already in? I'm really going to struggle to get another one in the top. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated!

https://ibb.co/pJg1mb8


----------



## Hoven (May 1, 2017)

Normally a minidisc is placed 45 degrees from the position in your picture, such that each long hole in the minidisc is over a screw hole in the board. Is there a reason you want the minidisc in that position?


----------



## Pricey (Feb 20, 2019)

The holes on the mini disc are like that because it's the only way I can get the boot centred over my board. So the disc sits 9cm from the heel edge and 10.5 from the toe edge. The problem with minidiscs is that you have no rail to rail adjustment.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Pricey said:


> OK so the Union minidiscs arrived and they have worked to a certain extent. I have been able to get 3 screws in as you can see in the picture. Will this be OK? Or should I drill a fourth between the 2 that are already in? I'm really going to struggle to get another one in the top. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> https://ibb.co/pJg1mb8


Union bindings have a lot of awesome adjustments (so hopefully, your *Nitro bindings have similar adjustments*). 
The way I went about it on my Union Force binding is like this..

1) Install the minidisc per my stance width (adjustment == tip or tail).
2) Set my angles
3) Adjusted the heel cup to make sure my boot is centered
4) Adjusted high back rotation to make it as parallel as possible to the heel edge
5) Set the forward lean so it matches the angle of the back side of the boot (no space between boot and the highback).


----------



## Pricey (Feb 20, 2019)

The problem is my feet are massive I have everything on max as it is. The one thing I didn't check when I got the Nitros was that my boot centred. The Union minidiscs has worked. I hit the indoor slope last night to test as much as I could. When I change boots I've no doubt I'll be able to use the normal minidisc. My Northwave Decades are pretty chunky.


----------



## Hoven (May 1, 2017)

I would try to ride with three screws. Drilling new holes isn't good if you ever want to change your stance. Just check for loose screws every time before you ride.


----------



## Pricey (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks for the help peeps. I'll stick with the 3 screws and just tighten them up accordingly every day.

On a side note. Is there a quick way to work out stance angles without the ones on the discs as they're out of position? If I try to use them I'd look like some 90's nostalgic mono skier!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Pricey said:


> The problem is my feet are massive I have everything on max as it is. The one thing I didn't check when I got the Nitros was that my boot centred. The Union minidiscs has worked. I hit the indoor slope last night to test as much as I could. When I change boots I've no doubt I'll be able to use the normal minidisc. My Northwave Decades are pretty chunky.


I ride Northwave Decade SL 2013 or 2014 myself, they have a very good boot reduction, they are good amount smaller than anything I have compared to: Nitro Team TLS, Burton Ambush, DC Lynx, Salomon Faction. And they run true size. Do you wear size 12 shoes outside of snowboarding?


----------



## Pricey (Feb 20, 2019)

Well I'm actually a true size 12 UK (left foot, right foot is a true 11) But the Northwave 12 US fits perfectly like a glove.


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

Don't sweat it too much. Ride it and see how it feels (with whatever configuration allows you to have four bolts in the disc). With some setups you'll just end up driving yourself crazy trying to even everything up. Sometimes you just have to live with a bit more overhang on one edge.


----------



## Pricey (Feb 20, 2019)

So just got back from a trip and the airline unloaded my gear before the plane took off without my knowledge due to weight issues (we had to fly round for an extra hour to use up some fuel to also reduce weight). The company gave me hire gear, I got 1 lap in and had to call it quits. Called my insurance company and they said I was covered so just went and bought some new boots. Tried Burton Ions and they were sooo uncomfortable. Then I noticed they had the Northwave Decades so bought a pair exact same size as my old ones. When my stuff turned up 2 days later I put my new and old ones sole to sole and the new ones are like 20mm smaller!
So long story short I'm back on the original plates and have exactly 15mm overhang either side.


----------

